# Uber debit card $2 cashout fee?



## Bluebird97 (Jul 12, 2017)

I just noticed that I have been charged $2 for each of my past 11 instant pays using my Uber debit card. Cashouts are supposed to be free using that card, and all the ones prior were free. It never stated a fee up front. I only noticed when looking through my ride and payout activity. It says - $2.00 under each payout. What is going on?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Clearly... it was an accident, but now that they got caught they have to hurry up and change the policy...

This firm is one giant scam of a ripoff...

You have to check every trip and every deposits for these sorts of "mistakes".

Uber likes stealing small amounts of money like this... until they get caught with their hand in the cookie jar.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Be glad a "glitch" didn't with hold that $2.00 tip posted.


----------



## Bluebird97 (Jul 12, 2017)

Grand said:


> What was Uber's response?


They changed all 11 $2 fees to $0, but only reimbursed me $2, not the entire $22 I am owed. I've been emailing them back and forth, but they keep playing dumb. It's funny how they did some mathematical magic in my trip summary to make it look like all the numbers add up in my favor. They effectively swept the $20 under the rug. Glad I caught it before it got to be an even bigger issue.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

It's "The Year Of The Driver". Shocking this kind of stuff is still happening.


----------



## Bluebird97 (Jul 12, 2017)

Jufkii said:


> It's "The Year Of The Driver". Shocking this kind of stuff is still happening.


180 days of change in Uber's pocket.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Or, just let your earnings direct deposit into your checking account once a week and don't Instant Pay multiple times a day to waste the money at convenience stores.


----------



## Bluebird97 (Jul 12, 2017)

Atom guy said:


> Or, just let your earnings direct deposit into your checking account once a week and don't Instant Pay multiple times a day to waste the money at convenience stores.


I'm a single mom with 3 jobs. Instant pay is sometimes the only way I can get by until I get a check from my other jobs. It's not play money.


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

Bluebird97 said:


> I'm a single mom with 3 jobs. Instant pay is sometimes the only way I can get by until I get a check from my other jobs. It's not play money.


Uber debit card is not secure. Customer service is non existent. Mine was somehow hacked, it was used at an ATM minutes after I made a deposit. They litteraly beat me to the ATM. They took what was in it ($60 I am lucky). No refund whatsoever.

If you need that card, do not deposit then go to ATM, I would do that while I am at the ATM machine. Be careful!


----------



## Marshall31797 (Apr 10, 2016)

Call GoBank they will credit your account.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

For anyone who doesn't know this yet... 

1. Uber does not do anything for free unless their cost is $0 (and even then they try to profit).

2. If you question them regarding unfair things, they ignore you.

3. If you force the issue, they claim ignorance, and MAYBE fix it. Without apologizing.

4. They grew big and fast by living in the grey areas and lying to government bodies. They will lie to YOU as well, without losing a minute of sleep. Customers, drivers, it doesn't matter.

5. They can, will, and have changed the "rules" without warning and without fair notification. It is up to YOU to pay attention to news, contract changes, and forums.

That's the hand they dealt us, and we each choose to participate or walk away.


----------

